

HTML5 games can now be played on Xbox 360 - richtaur
http://www.lostdecadegames.com/play-our-games-on-your-xbox-360/

======
nathanpc
I love how HTML5 let's my code work almost everywhere. Thanks for the story.

------
bsimpson
Makes the Gamepad API more relevant...

~~~
kennu
Do you think Microsoft would ever support Gamepad API on Xbox, opening the
market for free online games instead of going through their own store? It
seems unlikely to me.

~~~
richtaur
I haven't dug through this 14-page document yet: [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=3044...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=30442)

But the gamepad API could easily supported. Only problem is the controller now
has default behavior (controlling the browser cursor).

